# 2017 Hit listers



## FISHAHOLIC85

Only 2 1/2 months away from bow season!!! Let's see some of those velvet billy clubs and hit listers developing! I've been slacking on my mineral sites this year from being tied up with my little boy but already have some decent bucks on the mineral. Can't wait to see this one developed (pic was mid June)! Post your 2017 hit list bucks as they come! Let the count down begin!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Wow, no one wants to share some pics of their hit list bucks on cam in velvet??? I need something to help me get through the work day! LOL


----------



## DLarrick

I just started getting cameras out about a week ago. Pulled my first card yesterday and only a few does coming in so no hit listers to share. only have one small farm close and the rest are hour plus away so it makes it tough to really check cameras too often. Some nice potential some of the ones in your pics are showing though. like you, I love checking out everyones new pictures and see bucks growing.


----------



## juggerman

Need some help? On my camera it says 9999 potential pics.i leave in the woods and after it reaches about 1500 pics it says no more room...but it's a 32 gig sd card....camera says it will take 32 gig? Frustrated both cameras say it


----------



## Reel blessed

juggerman said:


> Need some help? On m


----------



## juggerman

Reel blessed?


----------



## Reel blessed

Sorry guys trying to figure out how to post a picture


----------



## Reel blessed

Here's a couple .


----------



## DLarrick

Nice RB, looks like he is going to be a stud. love the long brows.


----------



## the_ghost

May need another year?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

WOW! Those are some bruisers! Keep em coming!!


----------



## wallydog

Here is one that might be on the list.


----------



## Reel blessed

Nice deer guys ! Like this thread !


----------



## 1more

Nice, looks like the left brow tine is split!


----------



## wallydog

Here one that just walked in. Pics thru a window. not on the hit list but neat.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

wallydog said:


> Here one that just walked in. Pics thru a window. not on the hit list but neat.
> View attachment 241543
> View attachment 241544
> View attachment 241545


LOVE the character on this guy!


----------



## the_ghost




----------



## the_ghost

This buck went from a plain ten to a 14 pointer this year. A year or two truly makes a difference!

Here he was last year! Notice the rip in his left ear.


----------



## Tyler8866

Hopefully u can find where that big boy is laying his head.... bad thing is they don't get big for being stupid


----------



## the_ghost

Hopefully we will cross paths. He got lucky last year!


----------



## Scum_Frog

I'll be checking my one cam this wknd thats been holding some big guys....hoping my 140"+ 9 and 160" 12 are still around.....that 12 has the body of a cow its insane. Im excited though lol


----------



## partlyable

Just checked trail cameras today and had these ones on it.


----------



## juggerman

Pictures won't come up how do I get them to come up


----------



## partlyable

juggerman said:


> Pictures won't come up how do I get them to come up


Just my pictures or everyone's juggerman? I guess I could have done something wrong I do not post pictures very often. 

Juggerman as far as your camera goes I would use a smaller card and see if that helps. What brand of camera are you using?


----------



## juggerman

Browning


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Here's that buck I posted in the very beginning. Boy did he blow up! Number 1 on my hit list. Love his character. Got a handful of younger bucks that will be hard to pass but this guy has got my attention


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Another one and second pic is an up-n-comer that I've decided to pass on this year but he's going to make me grab my bow! lol


----------



## juggerman

Nice


----------



## Scum_Frog

partlyable I can see your photos....some studdssss!!! I checked my cam saturday morning and nothing to brag about....a lot of activity and group of Bachelor Bucks but nothing over 140" hopefully my big guys show up soon and bring me peace of mind they are still running around lol!


----------



## partlyable

Scum, that buck in the back of the bachelor group looks like a nice 10!! The second 10 I posted I had a bunch of pictures of last year. Hope he makes an appearance this year. I only had about 4 daytime pictures of him last year all year.


----------



## Scum_Frog

partlyable said:


> Scum, that buck in the back of the bachelor group looks like a nice 10!! The second 10 I posted I had a bunch of pictures of last year. Hope he makes an appearance this year. I only had about 4 daytime pictures of him last year all year.


I am hoping he has the same genetics as my
Big guy from last year. We shall see.


----------



## Saugernut

Nice deer


----------



## juggerman

Nice


----------



## JRBASSER

one of the bucks I have on camera on public land


----------



## 1more

He's way outside the ears, take him!'n


----------



## andybren

hard to see with zooming in or looking close....but a pretty good group here!


----------



## rangerpig250

He's named Twin Towers !!! Check those brow tines out !!!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

What a stud! thought mine (Candle Stix) hand tall brows... beautiful buck!


----------



## partlyable

Andybren, that is one heck of a bachelor group thanks for sharing. 
Ranger, that thing is a breast for sure!!!


----------



## Reel blessed

Any guesses on score ?


----------



## partlyable

I'll take a stab at it but it's still in velvet and I am not good at scoring deer so take it with a grain of salt. I'll say 140


----------



## Reel blessed

Still waiting to see how this fellow turned out . Only picture so far this year was (June 18 ( velvet pic ) Here he is from last year for comparison.


----------



## the_ghost

Looking good! Hopefully he finishes well.


----------



## partlyable

the_ghost said:


> View attachment 243761
> 
> 
> Looking good! Hopefully he finishes well.


Wow that's a pig!!


----------



## Reel blessed

I will have to pass on mine now ! Lol. That's a stud ! Good luck !


----------



## buckeyebowman

Good grief! Looks like you could stretch a hammock between his G3's and lay down in it! Great bucks everybody! I love this thread every year.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

the_ghost said:


> View attachment 243761
> 
> 
> Looking good! Hopefully he finishes well.


Holy Moses!!! lol that's what I'd call this brute haha! 4 more weeks! I can barely contain myself! These cool temps got me itchin to get up in a tree!


----------



## crappiedude

This guy only showed up one time on one camera. I hope we can figure him out in the next few weeks. He's at the base of a couple of oak ridges and a few of the trees are just starting to drop a few acorns up there. There's a ladder stand about 40 yards in front of him.


----------



## BASSINaDL

Looking at these deer are making me go crazy, their aren't too many nice deer to be had in 29palms, CA lol


----------



## Burkcarp1

Here are a couple.


----------



## the_ghost

Hopefully he sticks around.


----------



## Reel blessed

Triple beam and a drop that's crazy in a good way! Good luck fellows those are some slobs !


----------



## partlyable

The last couple bucks that have been posted have some amazing character!! Best of luck to all of you for a successful season.


----------



## the_ghost

This buck went from a perfect 10 last year to a 7x7 with (double split brows). He looks to be pretty symmetrical, there should be little deductions.


----------



## Mitch b

#1 and #2 on my list!


----------



## Fishballz

Mitch b said:


> View attachment 244628
> View attachment 244629
> View attachment 244630
> 
> 
> #1 and #2 on my list!


Looks like #3, #4 and #5 are right behind them!!


----------



## DLarrick

Mitch-what flavor do the deer seem to prefer on those blocks?


nice looking group of bucks too


----------



## buckeyebowman

Mitch, don't know what part of the state you live in, but as flat as that land is I'd guess NW. And with all the bucks in those pics you could guess that it's one of the deer hunting operations in Texas, except it's too doggone green! 

Nice gang of bucks there. Good luck this Fall.


----------



## Mitch b

I have an apple and persimmon evolved habitats mineral block. they prefer the Apple way more than the persimmon. I am actually from Indiana, I just like the Ohio forums. I guess I should of put that with my first post.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Mitch b said:


> I have an apple and persimmon evolved habitats mineral block. they prefer the Apple way more than the persimmon. I am actually from Indiana, I just like the Ohio forums. I guess I should of put that with my first post.


It's all deer porn to me! Anytime you want to come hunt OH, I got a 110 acres if you want to do a hunt swap  Have a safe and successful season, Mitch!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Mitch b said:


> I have an apple and persimmon evolved habitats mineral block. they prefer the Apple way more than the persimmon. I am actually from Indiana, I just like the Ohio forums. I guess I should of put that with my first post.


No problem! There's lots of places in Indiana that look like NW OH. Flat, glaciated land with BIG crop fields and scattered wood lots. There may not be a ton of deer living there (although your pics might lead one to believe otherwise), but the ones that do are very well fed! 

My biggest, fattest, best tasting deer always have come off of farms!


----------



## Mitch b

First hard horn picture I've got.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Oh! Interesting pic. Even more interesting is the buck still in velvet right behind him! 

Jeez! He looks like a 55 gallon drum with legs!


----------



## crappiedude

I think we got a new kid in town.


----------



## Fishballz

crappiedude said:


> I think we got a new kid in town.
> View attachment 245122


That is no kid!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Fishballz said:


> That is no kid!


Yeah! Crappiedude, what a gorgeous buck! And a great pic of him to boot. I'm not real good at this, but looking at his body I'd guess him to be 4.5 years old. A little sag in the paunch, but no swayback yet. No "brahma bull" hump over the shoulders. The neck doesn't quite make a straight line into the brisket, but the hind legs above the hock are pretty thick. He's a mature buck.

But then, this is a pic from late August. Hope you can get a pic of him close to the rut. Or nail him! He just might swell up and get all juicy looking! Ever seen him before?


----------



## crappiedude

buckeyebowman said:


> Ever seen him before?


Maybe...see post #48 from 8/25. That pic was from a few weeks earlier and is about 200 yards away (below) from this site. That pic isn't so good but it could be the same deer. This new area is super thick and we've been in here twice this year just cutting out some of the undergrowth for a stand we are relocating from about 40/50 yards south of here. My buddy has be complaining that the deer are on top of him in the old stand before he ever sees them and he get busted trying to move on them. This whole section of farm (25-30 acres) is an overgrown hillside of honeysuckle, spice bush and Russian olive. 
I mostly hunt the other side of the farm so I'm hoping my buddy kills this one. We're aren't purest when it comes to big deer but we try to mostly kill 8's or better. I passed a 9 point with a drop time 2 years ago at 5 yards...now I'd really like to see that guy again.


----------



## bobk

Looks like the same darn nice buck to me.


----------



## fastwater

Yep...if that's not the same buck it's his twin.


----------



## Reel blessed

Here is how mine ended up . Thought tall brow buck would have put more on since mid June .


----------



## juggerman

Nice one


----------



## sirwalleye

You guys are making me jealous I wish I had somewhere close to home I could hunt with deer like these. I do not get to spend enough time in areas with large bucks to actually get a chance at one. Good luck to everyone this seadon


----------



## buckeyebowman

Reel blessed said:


> Here is how mine ended up . Thought tall brow buck would have put more on since mid June .


Well, people get all freaked when they see the pics in velvet. It seems to add a lot of mass which just isn't there when they rub it off.


----------



## Reel blessed

Here's picture from June 18th and one from last year with broken g3 . Just thought he would have been bigger . Don't get me wrong he's a good mature deer .


----------



## crappiedude

Reel blessed said:


> Here's picture from June 18th


From June 18....good thing is he still has two months to grow yet


----------



## buckeyebowman

Man! Those brow tines are just daggers!


----------



## Dillon Friend

Reel blessed said:


> Here's picture from June 18th and one from last year with broken g3 . Just thought he would have been bigger . Don't get me wrong he's a good mature deer .


That buck there is gonna be a rut killer. I would try to get him out of my deer herd before late October if at all possible. Long brow bucks and bucks that are stunted and stay spikers for their entire life (killed a spike buck in wv over 200lb with no teeth left guessing at least 7-8 yr old) are notorious for impaling bigger bucks when they lock up in the rut. I don't know your area but I'm sure there are better genetics walking around somewhere close. I'd take him for the sake of a better future.


----------



## Erieangler51

Ours usually don't start showing up on cam until mid October. Had a decent one nothing special make an appearance early September and just small ones since. Would like to see if the one from January made it through the last few days of bow season and this year. Should be a pretty nice one this year. Although I'm not a horn hunter so any decent buck that presents me a shot will be a candidate for a dirt nap.


----------



## chris1162




----------



## catch




----------



## fastwater

^^^My goodness...what a stud!^^^


----------



## buckeyebowman

Dillon Friend said:


> That buck there is gonna be a rut killer. I would try to get him out of my deer herd before late October if at all possible. Long brow bucks and bucks that are stunted and stay spikers for their entire life (killed a spike buck in wv over 200lb with no teeth left guessing at least 7-8 yr old) are notorious for impaling bigger bucks when they lock up in the rut. I don't know your area but I'm sure there are better genetics walking around somewhere close. I'd take him for the sake of a better future.


You say sooth! My buddy shot a goofy rack buck 2 years ago. He's held out for a trophy for years, and wound up with no venison! That year he said screw it! We played Hell finding the thing in those thickets, but once we did, he had just a little nub of a right antler about 4" long, and a spike on the left about 11". But his body was huge and he about killed the both of us getting him out of there! 

I told him it was a good thing getting him out of the gene pool!


----------



## Reel blessed

This has been a good thread I hope we keep it going thru the season as our hit listers change. Be interesting how many hit the ground. Good luck & be safe !


----------



## cb55

Athens Ohio


----------



## Erieangler51

Nice one Corey!!


----------



## eyehunter8063

the one isn't gonna score crap have 8 on the wall that blows him away in score But wow I'm in love with that rack .


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

eyehunter8063 said:


> the one isn't gonna score crap have 8 on the wall that blows him away in score But wow I'm in love with that rack .


Not always about score. To me, it's age and character. Very cool bucks! My top buck (for now) won't score more than 130's but I love how tall he is and he's a 7 point with a cool snaggle kicker off the back of his base. He's the only buck I'm going to take right now. If I don't get him in the first month, there's no telling what's going to come through in the rut. 48hours and counting!!!!


----------



## eyehunter8063

October 24th-30th my best days to kill local property bucks . they start moving daylight but not travailing miles and miles away


----------



## Scum_Frog

Switched off of minerals to corn and Hog County Sweet 16 and brushed in the blind on Sunday. Haven't had any shooters come in so far this year it's been very weird. Might check camera tomorrow or leave it go and check Saturday on my evening hunt. Hopefully the sweet 16 will bring in my big 9 and wide Clyde I'm waiting on. Glad to see some members chasing some STUDS on here!!! Good luck this wknd guys!


----------



## Shaun69007

Not the biggest I got on camera but the strangest. His name is.... Twin Towers!


----------



## Scum_Frog

thats hilarious on that buck! I have another one I named the same thing but he is half the size and im assuming will look like that when he gets bigger! I love it!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Thank God some cooler air has moved in!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Good luck tomorrow guys and gals! Let's keep this thread going! Keep posting those hit listers, AND after they take a dirt nap! Be safe and shoot straight! God bless!


----------



## Erieangler51

Ran out to check cams quickly tonight at a small farm 30 mins from my house me and a buddy hunt that we usually just drive but decided this year to hang some stands, put out some corn and cams and had 3 really nice bucks show up. The only pics of the big thick deer are just at the end of shooting light. Hopefully he slips up


----------



## Erieangler51

2 better pics of both deer


----------



## Erieangler51

My buddy smoked the big one just 15 mins ago just got the text


----------



## Carpn

Dang ....Niiiice


----------



## Reel blessed

That's A Good One . Love the early season hide . Makes beautiful mounts


----------



## buckeyebowman

That's a hoss! Tell your buddy congrats!


----------



## crappiedude

Week after Labor Day we found a couple of early rubs and a super fresh scrape. My buddy wanted to set up a camera at the scrape and we left it alone for 3 weeks. His camera had 184 pics an most were deer and over half were bucks.
It's hard to tell for sure but this guys looks a little funky. Maybe something extra above his right eye. ?









Same guy??? Hard to tell









Nice wide rack









Late night workout???









We never hunt over bait so all this is just normal movement.
We had another camera with over 100 pics on it too. Lots of small & mid size bucks (some fighting) and lots of does. Only bad part is they are moving heavily at night.


----------



## bobk

Holy crap crappie.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yeah! That first buck definitely has something a little "extra" going on!


----------



## Reel blessed

Update on my hit listers. Tall brow buck (daggers) has been all nocturnal. On the other hand other buck has shown his self in daylight 4 times in last two weeks. Careful not to over hunt this stand been trying to figure out his next move . Since hard horn he's been in 4 times on a less than 5 mph east wind and so wind once. 30.38 barometric or higher and like major feeding time in the 11am hour. This Tues 17th has it all with cool temperature's other than the wind direction which is predicted sw.


----------



## partlyable

Had hundreds of pictures of this deer last year and just started getting them of him this year as well. All nocturnal right now, but he was out during the day a few times during rut last year. Hopeful he will be this year as well.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Beautiful 8! I dont think there is a better looking deer honestly than a monster 8. FYI get some hog county feed and u will start getting day light photos.


----------



## chuckNduck

Hope to see either of these two in a couple weeks


----------



## crappiedude

I think this is the same deer just 3 different times.
This is still the same site from previous post where we found a early scrape & rubs the 2nd week of Sept. Camera had 84 pics in just over a week but virtually all the deer activity is at night. It's a shame we have a stand about 10 yards from this camera.








These 2 guys aren't huge but they wanted their pics taken anyway.
It won't be long and these guys should be out and about chasing the ladies.
On our 3 other cameras (which are spread over about maybe 3/4 mile area) we are getting some daylight pics of does and smaller bucks. It won't be long...

We both have hunted 4 mornings each so far this year and I have yet to even see a deer and my buddy has only caught glimpses twice. We plan on getting more serious next week.


----------



## hatteras1

I almost hit a small buck this morning. I caught just a glimpse as it looked like it was on my fender, then it was gone. I'm still feeling tense. It was that pale white ghost looking color you never forget. 
What a way to start the day.


----------



## Reel blessed

Update my buck did show on the morning of the 17th . Have not took the chance for a morning set yet to many eyes and noses to make it in undetected. He did not show on my evening's sets. Daggers has been gone for over 2 weeks now . He did same thing last year and then showed back up the week of Thanksgiving. 
Good luck everyone and be safe !


----------



## sirwalleye

Buddy saw him close to where I was hunting so I put a camera up in a different spot and a nice surprise


----------



## chuckNduck

Starting to get a few more bucks coming around. First one to show up with shooting light is getting an arrow.


----------



## waterfox

this one just showed up last night. with that neck he sure looks in rut. glad I passed on a small 8


----------



## Scum_Frog

You guys want to see some new bucks showing up or your ones that have been gone for a while you need to throw down some Sweet 16 or Buckeye mix......one of our guys who buy it hadnt seen his two shooters in over a month.....day after he put buckeye out both were back and have been in every night. Its very aggressively priced for what it is im telling ya.


----------



## crappiedude

Scum_Frog said:


> you need to throw down some Sweet 16 or Buckeye mix


We never use bait or feed of any kind. Only thing we may add to the mix is a set of rattling antlers and a grunt tube. Cameras get set up on natural sigh eg. funnels, trails, scrapes ect.


----------



## Flathead76

Either one of these will work for me. Both have been working the same logging road heavily the last five days.


----------



## Big Chief

Neighbor kid got mine


----------



## fastwater

Big Chief said:


> Neighbor kid got mine
> View attachment 248073


Look at the body on that deer. That's a stud right there. And am guessing him to only be about 3- 4yrs old.


----------



## DLarrick




----------



## hunt-n-fish

Scum_Frog said:


> You guys want to see some new bucks showing up or your ones that have been gone for a while you need to throw down some Sweet 16 or Buckeye mix......one of our guys who buy it hadnt seen his two shooters in over a month.....day after he put buckeye out both were back and have been in every night. Its very aggressively priced for what it is im telling ya.



Where do you get this Sweet 16 or Buckeye mix? Who makes it?


----------



## Scum_Frog

If you have a facebook look up Hog County Whitetail Supplements and can contact through there. If you do not you can call or text the owner, Chris. His cell is 419-650-8175 and just let him know you seen it on OGF! You will be addicted to the results. He has guys from all over buying pallets at a time. Starting out early season with Trackhoe minerals then once the deer stop hitting that its sweet 16 and buckeye mixed with corn 2/1. If you can get to the facebook page it'll show a lot of results and so forth to give you a better idea! 



hunt-n-fish said:


> Where do you get this Sweet 16 or Buckeye mix? Who makes it?


----------



## Flathead76

Scum_Frog said:


> If you have a facebook look up Hog County Whitetail Supplements and can contact through there. If you do not you can call or text the owner, Chris. His cell is 419-650-8175 and just let him know you seen it on OGF! You will be addicted to the results. He has guys from all over buying pallets at a time. Starting out early season with Trackhoe minerals then once the deer stop hitting that its sweet 16 and buckeye mixed with corn 2/1. If you can get to the facebook page it'll show a lot of results and so forth to give you a better idea!





Scum_Frog said:


> Beautiful 8! I dont think there is a better looking deer honestly than a monster 8. FYI get some hog county feed and u will start getting day light photos.


This thread is turning into a commercial.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Flathead76 said:


> This thread is turning into a commercial.


A commercial? Ask the other OGF members on here who have been using Hog County and their success. I get 0 for people buying HC, I just like helping others especially deer hunting and if it gives them an advantage its even better? Dont know why thats wrong?


----------



## Flathead76

Scum_Frog said:


> A commercial? Ask the other OGF members on here who have been using Hog County and their success. I get 0 for people buying HC, I just like helping others especially deer hunting and if it gives them an advantage its even better? Dont know why thats wrong?


My bad I must have got confused because your last four posts gave me that impression.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Flathead76 said:


> My bad I must have got confused because your last four posts gave me that impression.


Well when people ask questions I tend to answer them.... but then again this is a website that was built on helping others, sorry if you dont like that kind of "impression" your getting.


----------



## Flathead76

Scum_Frog said:


> Well when people ask questions I tend to answer them.... but then again this is a website that was built on helping others, sorry if you dont like that kind of "impression" your getting.


Whatever dude don't start acting like I don't help members of this forum. That also includes you when you were asking for help on bass fishing at aep. Obviously you forget quickly who personally called you while they were fishing out there to help pinpoint exact ponds to find large bass at. It doesn't get any more current than a person calling you while they are looking at the fish you want to catch.


----------



## fastwater

catch said:


> View attachment 246001
> View attachment 245999


Just a monster....Would love to see ya stick that one catch!


----------



## litman24

fastwater said:


> Just a monster....Would love to see ya stick that one catch!


----------



## fastwater

Is that the same buck?
A true monster for sure regardless.
Congrats to you!


----------



## litman24

fastwater said:


> Is that the same buck?
> A true monster for sure regardless.
> Congrats to you!


I don't think..... shot him in Harrison county Friday. My son was with me....


----------



## sirwalleye

Beautiful deer! Great job!!!!


----------



## partlyable

Congrats great to see some people getting there hit listers!!!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Got this guy on my radar now. He's got a good 10 scrapes in 200 yards. Only a matter of time! Got my deer-cation coming up this Friday. CAN. NOT. WAIT!


----------



## DLarrick

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Got my deer-cation coming up this Friday. CAN. NOT. WAIT!


Good luck FISH, I have next week off as well and ready to get this work week done.


----------



## bradley4

hoping this guy comes back out this evening like he did yesterday. Has a double drop tine. Of course I was at my other property. We shall see how tonight goes


----------



## crappiedude

I think I got this guy on another camera earlier but this pic shows him much better.
He came by to check some scrapes in the area. Scrapes are showing up all over this creek bottom .
We just need him to stop by during daylight sometime.


----------



## plainolhunter

All I can say is wow there are some very nice bucks on this post, good luck to very one as the bucks are on their feet much more in the day light over the next few weeks!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

plainolhunter said:


> All I can say is wow there are some very nice bucks on this post, good luck to very one as the bucks are on their feet much more in the day light over the next few weeks!!


And to listen to some people you'd think all the deer in Ohio are dead! Good luck everybody!


----------



## crappiedude

buckeyebowman said:


> And to listen to some people you'd think all the deer in Ohio are dead! Good luck everybody!


We have been getting tons of deer on camera mostly at night but our actual hunting has resulted in not much action. In 13 times in my stands averaging 4 hours per I have only seen a total of 7 deer. My hunting buddy is doing a little better but not much. The last week we've noticed a little switch in the movement pattern to a little more daytime activity. The deer are definitely out there, hopefully the rut should help us see a few more.


----------



## Fishballz

What do you guys think? Is he arrow worthy?


----------



## sirwalleye

I hope that is a rhetorical question Fishballz


----------



## Fishballz

I really would love to give that deer one more year, if he gives me an opportunity though prob gonna let one fly. He looks good in that pic, got a couple more where he doesn't look quite as good. I've never seen him on the hoof. I'll try to post the other pics and then maybe you'll see why I asked. Also property owner is selling in a couple years soo prob gonna lose privalages here in a few years unless I buy it....


----------



## fastwater

Fishballz said:


> I really would love to give that deer one more year, if he gives me an opportunity though prob gonna let one fly. He looks good in that pic, got a couple more where he doesn't look quite as good. I've never seen him on the hoof. I'll try to post the other pics and then maybe you'll see why I asked. Also property owner is selling in a couple years soo prob gonna lose privalages here in a few years unless I buy it....


Was thinking another year myself with the chance of a bit more mass. Just hard to tell better of his age from the angle of the pic. to try and guess if he'll get bigger or if he's likely reached his potential.
Try and get him to smile in the next pic so we can see his pearly's.


----------



## sirwalleye

I would let it fly, I’m a meat hunter big antlers while nice is just a bonus too me


----------



## Fishballz

While I can appreciate being a meat hunter, I like the way big antlers taste


----------



## sirwalleye

Lol I understand there is nothing wrong with it and I would lie if I said I didn’t get more nervous with a buck coming at me


----------



## buckeyebowman

I get equally nervous when I've made up my mind to take a shot at any deer. If I'm content to just sit back and observe, I'm as cool as a cucumber!


----------



## Monark22

I would have to agree.. as soon as I decided ok he's a shooter, the heart goes a pumping through the roof. And Same with a doe!


----------



## Reel blessed

He's still around as of now.
Hope to play late season.


----------



## partlyable

I have a new hit lister. First showed up on the 7th and has been seen a few times since. Hoping he sticks around.


----------



## 1more

That’s a nice looking buck!


----------



## Homey




----------



## Scum_Frog

My 9 from last year just now shown up!!! He started his appearence 11/20 of last year and stayed til he shed......this year he finally came back last night and is now a 10. Excited because I have so many young stinks on camera and no shooters til finally this guy. He's looking good and came in at midnight, 4am and then again at 6am into apples and hog county. Man id love to put my hands on him! The last pick is what ive been getting all season.....future looks bright! lol


----------



## Scum_Frog

Better replenish my spots. 1600lbs. Deer will be happy


----------



## Junebug2320

Deer are going to have the $hit$. Lol. Good luck.


----------



## Reel blessed

Still after mine .


----------



## Saugernut

Might want to give that one another year or two


----------



## Carpn

Does everyone hunt over huge bait piles anymore ? I'm not judging . But man , there's enough food in those pics to feed a small third world village . Lol


----------



## Saugernut

Guys from out of town that have a lease next to my place buy a pallet full of corn every month from our local feed store and put it all out at one time lol


----------



## SelfTaught

Lol i once had a guy show me a video of a buck eating a pile of corn 20 yards from his stand. This pile was over a 100 bushel of corn! Literally pulled a wagon full of corn to his spot and opened the chute. Craziest thing I ever seen!


----------



## SelfTaught

But hey, the guys with massive bait piles I have no issue with! Legal and keeps a healthy & full deer heard


----------



## Scum_Frog

SelfTaught said:


> But hey, the guys with massive bait piles I have no issue with! Legal and keeps a healthy & full deer heard


Thats sort of the way we look at things.....all of the guys in my group all put out what we call "Mega" piles.....theres reasons for it....one the obvious....keeps deer fed, less chance for disease and once cold weather hits, like now it keeps the deer in your area. Two....we put out usually 1,000-1500lbs of corn and Hog County mix and 3-500lbs of apples at a time because we dont just go in and hunt every day or every week....we all have wireless cameras and if we are not getting text of day light photos we wont go in and scent up the area until they start to show during shooting hours. Three, not to sound selfish but the better chance we have to keep the deer in our "area" the better the chance they survive and make it through gun season....and usually when deer get ran off of other properties and onto one of ours they tend to stay once they see the other deer patterns and flourish of food.


----------



## Monark22

2 im hoping to get on with bow or muzzleloader. Needs to get cold and snow!


----------



## miked913

We had & still have a couple bigger, but this one was 7 1/2 and a deer I have 100's of pics of and years of history. Was very happy to put my tag on this guy.


----------



## miked913

Whoops I thought I put a few pics on the last post. Anyway this was 11/3/17


----------



## juggerman

How do I post pictures here


----------



## chris1162

Some potato quality pictures of a computer screen.


----------



## mattlecon

Hoping to get my hands on him before he loses his antlers. If not their is always next year if he is still around.


----------



## mattlecon

mattlecon said:


> View attachment 251323
> 
> Hoping to get my hands on him before he loses his antlers. If not their is always next year if he is still around.


----------



## juggerman

How do I post pictures?


----------



## bobk

There's a post in the general discussions that walks you through it.


----------



## juggerman

Ok thanks


----------



## Reel blessed

Good luck to all who is still chasing! 
I seen my #1 twice last weekend.


----------



## Monark22

Good luck! Hope one of these guys makes a mistake tonight!


----------



## Reel blessed

#1 Hit lister on the ground on my third sighting of a long season!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Sweet! Good job!


----------



## Scum_Frog

NICE DEER!!!! Way to stay at it!


----------



## crappiedude

Outstanding deer and what a way to finish the season.


----------



## fastwater

That's a beautiful trophy surely worthy of the long season.
Congrats to you!


----------



## Reel blessed

Thanks! 
If your still out there good luck and be safe!


----------



## bobk

Great buck Reel. Congratulations. Glad he still had his head gear for ya.


----------



## Muddy

Nice deer


----------



## Carpn

Congratulations


----------



## miked913

Got mine back.


----------



## walleye 30

miked913 said:


> Got mine back.
> View attachment 253653
> View attachment 253654


nice deer! you got that deer back quick!


----------



## miked913

Thanks, yeah pretty fast dropped it off on Nov. 5th and picked up on Jan 18.


----------



## Reel blessed

Nice deer! Congrats!


----------

